# رسم بروفایل أنابيب الصرف الصحي والمطر ، …..



## salam1359 (4 أبريل 2022)

مرحبا أعزائي المهندسين
ارسم بروفایل أنابيب الصرف الصحي والمطر ، …..
تم تصميم عنوان URL هذا في الأصل باللغة الفارسية.
نظرا لترحيب المهندسين بتطبيقاته قام فريق تصميم الموقع بإنشائه باللغة العربية ليتمكن المهندسون العرب الأعزاء من استخدام هذه التسهيلات.


أعزائي المهندسين ، اقبلوا اعتذاري عن عدم إتقان اللغة العربية وأعلنوا عن نقاطكم التصحيحية.


-افتح عنوان https://komakmohandes.ir/ar أو ابحث عن " کمک مهندس " على Google

- إذا تم فتحه باللغة الفارسية ، فحدد العربية


- حدد رسم بروفایل أنابيب الصرف الصحي والمطر ، …..


في الصفحة الجديدة : أدخل البيانات



- ثم حددShow Profile



- ثم حدد Download file (DXF)
- ثم قم بتنزيل ملف اتوکاد


----------

